
Ask HN: Is there any part-time dev jobs listing? - ruigomes
Hey HN!<p>I&#x27;m a CS student and also a web developer on my free time. I&#x27;ve been freelancing for several companies with modern PHP frameworks (Laravel) and some other companies that use Ruby (on Rails) for the past couple years, mostly backend and API work.<p>I&#x27;ve been getting most of my jobs from oDesk (yeah..), which is a major PITA. Even when the client is decent (which is hard to find but possible) I still have to deal with a 10% pay cut and that stalker tracking software that doesn&#x27;t even work properly on OS X.<p>There&#x27;s an huge offer for full-time jobs listings and I was wondering if:<p>a) Is there a listing for people looking for part-time only?<p>b) If not, are there enough companies and freelancers looking for part-time jobs&#x2F;people?<p>I&#x27;m currently running out of work and I&#x27;d be up for creating a simple website (similar to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nomadjobs.io to give you an idea) for this specific situation if there&#x27;s a need for it.<p>TL;DR: CS Student. Finding part-time dev work is hard. Should I create a website for people in my situation?
======
sebringj
The problem with these sites like oDesk is it ends up turning you into a
marginalized commodity and its hard to stand out from that view point of the
usually numb-nutted clientele that trolls there. You want to get in front of
dollars, not squalor, yah heard me (hands up).

What worked for me is instead create an open-source project or even mini-
project like some JS plugin, make a LinkedIn account, get your StackOverflow
account, make sure each refers to the other, then (drum roll), you'll get
offers flying in and you'll have to fend them off or start ignoring them as
they will get annoying and that's a better problem to have.

The funny thing is, if you create that site, you'll probably get great offers
because of that rather than a listing itself but beware of making another
odesk that marginalizes its workers and try to attract big dollar companies to
look at that rather than chump-changers.

------
ufmace
Creating a site like that is straightforward enough, and lots of people have
done it. The hard problem is the market - how do you filter/rate clients by
who can come up with a reasonable, practical project and will pay market rates
without being overly difficult about anything? How do you filter developers by
who can execute a project in their advertised languages and frameworks,
estimate it accurately, and finish it on-time and on-budget to professional
quality standards? I wouldn't bother unless you have some practical-sounding
idea for how to fix that.

~~~
mooreds
Good points. That said, all these issues are faced by sites that focus on full
time employment.

I am definitely interested in part time development work, and am not aware of
any sites that have that as their main differentiator.

OP, it'd be interesting to see this site up and running. However, I'd think
carefully about what kind of part time work you are trying to have listed on
the site:

    
    
       * project based (which may spike to more than 40 hrs/week, but only lasts for 3 months)
       * retainer (I want 10 hours/week forever)
       * employment (I want to hire someone who is willing to work for 15 hours/week)
    

Part time work is harder to find because there are certain fixed costs of
managing labor, and it's nice if you can amortize those across as many
hours/week as you can, but as a contractor it helps me have more than one
opportunity to earn income at one time.

------
Ryel
Creating a social site is not easy.

It's hard to attract jobs without candidates and even harder to attract
candidates without having open jobs. Worst of all in your case is that you
content(job post) has a short lifespan.

It's possible but don't do it unless you're passionate about it.

Try these for PT work. [http://gun.io](http://gun.io)
[http://codementor.io](http://codementor.io)
[http://meetup.com](http://meetup.com)

Assuming you live in a major city, there are lots of Meetups hosted at co-
working offices. These spaces are brilliant for someone like you looking for
work because they are flush with bootstrapped companies who only need a little
bit of work. They have a little bit of cash, motivated, and potentially right
on the verge of launching/reaching scale.

Once you're in the office space, find out how to get invited to whatever
messageboard they use for internal communication. You will use it to advertise
your services. After you get signed up into their chat system, just walk
around the meetup and start introducing yourself.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
I'm a codementor mentor. I enjoy the work, but don't really get enough that I
don't need to look for other work.

Also it's frustrating that many of the "mentees" are students who are
desperate to turn in a homework assignment the very next day after they post
for codementor.

I enjoy teaching the younguns, but please don't leave it until the very last
minute.

------
intrasight
I think that it is a great idea. It might be already served by a site like
[http://www.internships.com/computer-
science](http://www.internships.com/computer-science). I say this because
really what you should be doing as a student is doing an internship. If you
didn't want to treat it as an internship, and build your own site, you do
still need to provide some way for prospective employers to see your school
transcript. I think this company provides such a service:
[http://www.ellucian.com/](http://www.ellucian.com/). See
[http://www.ellucian.com/News/Ellucian-and-National-
Student-C...](http://www.ellucian.com/News/Ellucian-and-National-Student-
Clearinghouse-Alliance-Enables-Cost-Effective-Touch-Free-Electronic-
Transcript-Processing-and-Delivery/). I assume that using their API has a fee,
so your students are either going to have to pay to enroll in your service, or
you are going to have to have the capital to pay for the API calls.

------
mpierce9447
Hey, I work at Hired and we are adding contract and potentially part-time work
into the product. I'd love to meet up (if you are in SF) or hop on the phone.
Feel free to reach me at matt.pierce@hired.com to get something scheduled.

Cheers,

~~~
matthewarkin
Contract work or part-time would be awesome. Hired seems really cool, but
would rather finish school before I go full-time somewhere for more than a
summer.

------
dmichulke
Apply at [http://www.toptal.com](http://www.toptal.com) and please say I
referred you!

You'll have some challenges to solve in order to enter but IMO it's worth it

~~~
mrfusion
How well do they pay?

~~~
dmichulke
Sorry I didn't respond earlier. You can set your rate however you want,
however, your toptal guy will have to think it's credible.

I believe it pays way more than elance / odesk (however, I didn't really try
hard there because prices are so low it would have barely sustained me) but my
rate is still way below a good consultant rate of say 1k$ per day.

But it's good enough to live well even in an expensive city such as
Luxembourg.

Just mind it's an investment so you should be good at what you're doing and
have a few spare days spread throughout the next weeks in order to jump
through all their coding / interview hoops.

------
larrydag
[http://hnhiring.me/](http://hnhiring.me/). Look at the freelancers
wanted/seeking postings.

------
27182818284
Even if nobody uses it, you're left with a piece for your portfolio / GitHub
account. Built it.

------
kristiandupont
I would love a site like this! I find consulting through agencies which works
but that limits me to what they happen to know about. There are finally some
remote-working job sites appearing but they still focus on employment over
part time or contracting which is what I prefer.

------
Axsuul
Hi there, can you reach out to me @ james@funnelthecake.com? I may have an
opportunity for you.

------
IndianAstronaut
A service like this would be great. I recently had a spike in expenses due to
some home repairs and some part time work would have been great to deal with
it.

------
morenoh149
Try asking around some hackerspace in your city. SF has noisebridge.net and
NYC has hackmanhattan.com and meetup.com

------
AndrewKemendo
Sounds like you found a good project to work on.

